# BB Spiral Conch



## RRoe (Jun 23, 2020)

Second Spiral Conch finished. This one made with European Baltic Birch Plywood. Size is 9 inches long by 5 inches in diameter. Lacquer finish applied. Fun to come up with different woods to see what the effects will be. Maybe some Spalted Maple????


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

wow - very impressive project, Bob !!
I think you have a handle on the process now.
again, very nice work !!

.


----------



## maverik (Dec 30, 2015)

Thats beautiful Bob. can you give a description on how you made it, did you turn it on the lathe


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you realize that you buy one of those at a beach gift shop for 10 $. 
Nice work I feel like it should have something drastically different make it unique.
Good Luck


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Outstanding!! Hard to believe it is plywood.


----------



## RRoe (Jun 23, 2020)

Lee, the shells are not made using a lathe, but are cut on a Scroll Saw. Found this hard to believe, but here's a link to the fella that put all this together (Steve Garrison). Watch his short video and you'll get the gist of this.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's unbelievable. I'd be real interested to see how you do that.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

That is so kool.


----------

